# Good Japanese Jujutsu Studio In Palo Alto/Mountain View/Sunnyvale?



## Hobberty (Feb 27, 2010)

I wanted to do Aikido, but then I realized it was kinda of like Jujutsu. PEople say Jujutsu is more fighting and better for self defense, so I want to start Japanese jujutsu *NOT BRAZILLIAN JUJUTSU.*
Does anybody know any good Japanese Jujutsu dojos in Palo Alto/Mountain View/Sunnyvale?
Thanks in advance. :ultracool


----------



## Danzan (May 11, 2010)

Hobberty said:


> I wanted to do Aikido, but then I realized it was kinda of like Jujutsu. PEople say Jujutsu is more fighting and better for self defense, so I want to start Japanese jujutsu *NOT BRAZILLIAN JUJUTSU.*
> Does anybody know any good Japanese Jujutsu dojos in Palo Alto/Mountain View/Sunnyvale?
> Thanks in advance. :ultracool



Go to the United States Martial Art Website and look under schools for that area. It is Prof. Porter's site, Enjoy.


----------

